# John Deere F-525



## sutliffe (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm thinking about buying the JD F-525 with a power flow bagger. Plese give me any information that you may have about the F-525. Is this the unit to go with or are there much better units for the same price? Are there any real disadvantages to buying this unit. Will the 17 horses pull me around fast enough, need to diet 225 pounds! I have a JD L-120, but it is too slow. Thinking this unit may be faster cutting! Any information would be helpful.Thank you in advance.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

If your going to spend that kind of money and you really want to cut down on you mowing time you should look into ZTR's.

Adam


----------



## DeereBob (Sep 16, 2003)

If maneuverability is the issue you might want to consider a LX277 AWS which has the same HP and deck size as the F-525. I have had two JD AWS tractors and wouldn't consider anything else. The LX277 is about the the same price as the F-525 plus you can get other attachments like a snowblower and the Power Flow Unit which I have had for both of my AWS tractors. Another issue may be grade. If your property is hilly like mine, make sure the F-525 will go up steeper grades since I know the spin-steer model is limited to 10% grades. This would not be an issue with a tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Bob, I have an F-525 and they are VERY manuerverable with respect to getting into tight spots. John Deere is going to discontinue production of them this year I understand. They are not very good with respect to traction on slopes and prone to tire spine unless you learn how to shift you butt cheeks from side to side of the mower to shift weight and traction to the light wheel. I purchased mine used but in great condition. I had been using a Cub 154 Lo Boy to cut the grass and it took about 4 hours. The F-525 cut that in half. If the money spent is not an issue and you want a front mower, I would suggest the F-687. Over all best recommendation would be the 777. EXCELLENT traction, hp, manueverability but not so much in tight spaces with the 72 inch mower and better with the 60 inch mower. You can't beat those Kawaski engines. As far as lawn cutting, the F-525 cuts circles around my 4410 and the offset front mower makes tight trimming work a pleasure and really cuts down on string trimming.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome Chief:friends: Thats a nice looking JD tractor you have there post some more pictures of it would like to see it.
Jody


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome Jody. I have more pictures of my tractor and stuff over on the CTB. I have the link for the pics in my web site profile info.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Welcome Chief*

to TF.com. Looking forward to many nights of electronic conversation with you pouring over the finer points of tractor ownership in general.:hooray:
Bye


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Bob, I have an F-525 and they are VERY manuerverable with respect to getting into tight spots. John Deere is going to discontinue production of them this year I understand. They are not very good with respect to traction on slopes and prone to tire spine unless you learn how to shift you butt cheeks from side to side of the mower to shift weight and traction to the light wheel. *


Have you ever considered filling the tires? I had 2 Case 446's, one had filled tires. I hung a mower deck on it one year and the filled tires made a remakable difference. That's what prompted me to fill the tires in my GT5000. That and the dislike of the weight tray.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Randy, nice name by the way. Mine too! :thumbsup: I have thought about filling the tires but they are not big enough to hold enough fluid to be of much consequence. I am an expert and the butt cheek shift along with the traction assist pedal. Adjustin the traction assist pedal to apply the most wieght helps too. I checked into wheel weights but they are about 30 lbs. each and not of much help either. I am mounting new tires this season. Hope that helps out some.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, I think this thread belongs in the Lawn/Garden Tractor Forun; ya think?


----------



## JDdude1997 (May 8, 2012)

The F525 are kinda slow but they have good manuverability and can cut grass like you wouldent believe another problem is that they are prone to get stuck which is what the pedel on the left is for which is for posi lock other than that its a very good mower:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------

